# Cocaine A to Z



## Sadistikal87 (Feb 7, 2010)

I recently read through allot of posts under the thread "Tell me about coke" by Jimmy 130380. It seems to me that there are allot of misconceptions about the drug amongst the community so i threw a little something together to try and enlighten those less educated about the drug...

*History of Cocaine
*​ 
Cocaine is an alkaloid extracted from the coca plant.





Coca grows in south America in the mountainous Andean region. Primarily in the countries of Bolivia, Peru, and Columbia.





Ancient indigenous people of these regions relied heavily upon the coca leaves for an increase in stamina and energy, also in times of food scarcity it was used as an appetite suppressant. Spaniards enslaved many of these indigenous people to work as miners at which time they exploited the uses of the coca plant to increase their slaves production and time they could spend working. In high elevation regions fatigue was a common problem due to lack of oxygen in the blood stream, coca could curb this problem resulting in a prolonged ability to transverse the harsh terrain.
Coca was also popular in several tribe's religious practices. It was thought to aid in achieving meditative or trance like states and was a common staple of their communion. Incan holy-men chewed the leaves as they believed it assisted their ability to prophesize. It was also used to improve memory, a very important asset to early Incans as they have not developed a system of writing so tradition and practices were handed down to new generations by word of mouth. This held true for other ancient cultures of the Andean region as well. The plant lacked popularity and was shunned by many Europeans as they were skeptical of its presumed qualities. This was primarily due to the plants inability to survive the long trek to Europe rendering the plants effectiveness non-existent.
In 1859 at Goettingen university in Germany a man named Albert Niemann was able to isolate the alkaloid that caused the effects and dubbed it "Cocaine". This would lead to years of further interest and research amongst the scientific and medical community.





(Albert Niemann)

A man named Sigmund Freud began to researh the potential of cocaine to be used as a therapeutic treatment. He used it on himself as well as his patients and raved of its uses in several of his publications. This sparked a research phase by many doctors and scientists some of which started reporting complications such as psychoses, convulsions, and death. 





(Sigmund Freud)

Inspired by Freud's findings, his friend Dr. Karl Koller began experimentation in different medical applications. Koller was the first to use cocaine as a local anesthetic for eye surgery. Due to sensitivity and involuntary movements of the eye, surgery was considered nearly impossible until the numbing effects of cocaine were used. This led to other uses in other medical procedures primarily dealing with the nose and throat as not only for an anesthetic, but for it's ability to limit bleeding because it constricts blood vessels. Eventually cocaine would leave the confines of the medical field and find it's way into everyday life.





(Karl Koller)

In the late 1800s cocaine could be found in many tonics and heath serums. As well as purchased in a kit found at drugstores that included a specified amount of cocaine, a razor, and a syringe. In 1891 the concoction of cocaine, coca leaves, and extracts of the Kola nut was presented to the masses. The popular new drink called "Coca-Cola" was widely used. In 1904 however the cocaine in many products was replaced by a new substance known as Caffeine due mostly to the growing pressure of the government. Two years later The U.S enacted the "Pure food and drug laws" This caused a withdraw of cocain out of most products and medicines. Cocaine was later made illegal in the U.S by the passing of the "Harrison narcotics act of 1914". After which possession of the drug would result in jail time and or a fine. People began to be deterred from its use.





(Coca-cola Then and now)

That is until the drug wave of the 1970's in the U.S. Miami Florida became the gateway to a flood of cocaine into the U.S. Due to a weak boarder patrol practice between Columbia and Florida, the trafficking of cocaine was fairly simple. Studies conducted at the time showed that in 1974 5.4 million Americans tried cocaine. By 1979 cocaine usage peaked and was thought of as a recreational drug believed to be harmless by many people. Importantly, one person who shared this view was drug adviser/special assistant for heath issues to Jimmy Carter, Dr. Peter Bourne. Dr. Bourne stated "cocaine...is probably the most benign of illicit drugs currently in widespread use....At least as strong a case could be made for legalizing it as for legalizing marijuana...short acting...not physically addicting, and acutely pleasurable, cocaine has found increasing favor at all socioeconomic levels.". 
During the early 1980's studies showed that 22.2 million Americans have tried cocaine, that's nearly four times the amount in 1974. The dangers of cocaine became more widely known and accepted and due to the ever growing trend of usage and evolution of crack-cocaine The U.S governments "war on drugs" was fueled. 

*Composition of cocaine

*Coca Leaves to Coca Paste

The conversion of coca leaf into coca paste is accomplished in a coca paste pit, or "pozo. " A typical coca paste pit is a very crude structure located near the harvesting site and consists of only a very few items. Some paste pits have even been reported in peasants' houses. The paste pit is usually a hole in the ground, lined with thick, heavy plastic, or may even be a 55-gallon drum with the top cut out. Paste pits are often located near streams so that the processors will have a constant supply of fresh water, which is used in the first stage of processing. The process of converting leaves to paste usually takes a few days. Often, however, the leaves will be "worked" or "stomped" for only a few hours rendering less paste than if "worked" for several days. It is apparently sometimes more desirable to move the paste out than to get more paste per kilogram of coca leaf. Depending on the size of the pit and the amount of leaf, the whole process will require the energy of two to five workers.

The following recipe for coca paste is but one of many. Recipes will differ depending on where the laboratory is located. Some will opt not to use water in the first step and amounts and mixing times vary widely. However, this remains a good benchmark formula.

Step 1

The coca leaves are put in an above-ground container or in a plastic lined pit. An alkaline material (sodium carbonate) and water are added to the leaves. Here the alkaline material enables the cocaine alkaloid present in the leaf to be extracted into kerosene.

Step 2

A water immiscible solvent (kerosene) is added to water, solution, and leaves. The mixture is then agitated. Usually this is accomplished by having several people stomp on the leaves. The solvent acts to extract water insoluble cocaine alkaloids from the alkaline solution.

Step 3

Cocaine alkaloids and kerosene separate from water and leaves. The water and leaves are then drained off.

Step 4

Cocaine alkaloids are extracted from the kerosene into a dilute acid solution. Alkaline material (sodium carbonate) is added to the remaining solution which causes a precipitate to form . The acid and the water are drained off and the precipitate is filtered and dried to produce coca paste, a chunky, off-white to light brown, putty-like substance.

Coca Paste to Cocaine Base







The processing of coca paste into cocaine base is more complicated than paste production, requiring more sophisticated equipment and added skills. Cocaine base can be processed at the paste facility, but base laboratories may be located away from the cultivation zones. Usually the base laboratories are located near rivers or have a clandestine airstrip located in the vicinity to facilitate both the movement of coca paste into the base laboratory, but also the movement of cocaine base to cocaine HCl laboratories.

As with the paste recipes, the base recipes have many versions. This one is one of the more common and a continuation of the paste recipe.

Step 1

The coca paste is added to sulfuric acid or hydrochloric acid and water. The paste is dissolved into the acid solution.

Step 2

Potassium permanganate is combined with water. This mixture is added to the coca paste and acid solution. Potassium permanganate is used in this step to extract other alkaloids and material that is undesired in the final product.

In particular, potassium permanganate is used to break down the alkaloid ciscinnamoylcocaine found in large concentrations in E. novogranatense varieties. If the coca paste has a high concentration of this alkaloid and potassium permanganate is not used, then crystallization of cocaine HCl will be very difficult.

Step 3

This mixture is allowed to stand for about six hours.

Step 4

The solution is filtered and the precipitate is discarded. Ammonia water is added to the filtered solution and another precipitate is formed.

Step 5

The liquid is drained from the solution and the remaining precipitate is usually dried with heating lamps. The resulting powder is cocaine base.

It is common in Colombia to skip the base stage of cocaine processing and go right from coca paste to cocaine HCl. This can be accomplished by eliminating the last part of step number four in coca paste processing and skipping to step number two of the cocaine base phase where the coca paste is added to the potassium permanganate solution.

Cocaine Base to Cocaine Hydrochloride (HCl)

The final stage of cocaine processing requires even more skill and equipment, and is much more dangerous than the previously mentioned steps. Unlike paste and base processing, cocaine HCl processing calls for expensive chemicals that are harder to find and often not manufactured in the processing country.

The HCl laboratory usually consists of several buildings including dormitories, eating facilities, an office, storage facilities, and the laboratory itself. Also usually found at HCl laboratories are communications operations, generators, filtering and drying equipment, and, more recently, chemical recycling facilities. The HCl laboratory will sometimes have direct access to an airstrip.

The following recipe is a continuation of the above two. At this point the methods of processing vary only slightly.

Step 1

Acetone or ether is added to dissolve the cocaine base and the solution is filtered to remove undesired material.

Step 2

Hydrochloric acid diluted in acetone or ether is added to the cocaine solution. The addition of the hydrochloric acid causes the cocaine to precipitate (crystallize) out of the solution as cocaine hydrochloride.

Step 3

The remaining acetone/ether solvent can be discarded or reused.

Step 4

Cocaine HCl is dried under heat lamps, laid out to dry with the aid of fans, or dried in microwave ovens.​

*Mental and physical effects


*There are three primary methods of introducing cocaine into the bloodstream, each of which has different effects and durations of hi.


Inhalation through the nose or mouth - It takes cocaine about fifteen minutes to enter the blood stream if taken in this way. An individual will reach their peak hi in an average of 60 minutes. Apart from the general effects of cocaine itself, each method poses their own effects. This method decreases ones sense of smell (Permanently), Causes nose bleeds, and trouble swallowing. Also the septum becomes chronically inflamed which with further usage of the drug can lead to a hole being warn through the cartilage of the nose.
Intravenously - Cocaine can be injected directly into the blood stream via syringe. On average the peak of the hi comes 30 seconds after injection and is more intense than that of the prior method. However the hi wears of much quicker typically three minutes after the peak. Taking the drug this way does damage to the circulatory system due to the collapse of veins.
Inhalation of smoked crack-cocaine. Crack cocaine consists of cocaine and either baking soda or ammonia. This is the fastest means as the circulation from lungs to brain is about 8 seconds, where as an arm vein to brain is twice that. This method leads to tooth decay and respiratory problems.
 The drug itself holds its own effects both physically and mentally. Cocaine effects different people in different ways for an unknown reason. It is possible to die from using cocaine even if it is your first time. The effects are best looked at as long term and short term.
Short term effects include...


Increased blood pressure
Constricted blood vessels
Dilated pupils
Mental alertness
Increased energy
Increased heart rate
Decreased appetite
Increased temperature
Auditory hallucinations
Altered perception of light and darkness/shadows
 Short-term cocaine effects are noticeable immediately and although they are not always damaging, there are some cases they have caused serious bodily damage and death. Deaths related to cocaine effects are typically a result of cardiac arrest, seizures, or respiratory failure.

Long term cocaine effects are noticeable as cocaine use continues and tolerance builds. Since cocaine is a highly addictive drug, it can lead to major medical complications and health problems. 
Long term effects include....


 heart disease
 heart attacks
 respiratory failure
 strokes
 seizures
gastrointestinal problems
convulsions
nausea
blurred vision
chest pain
fever
muscle spasms
coma
Addiction
Paranoia
Irritability
Restlessness
Auditory hallucinations
Mood disturbances
 Ones behavior is effected as well with prolonged use. For example lying, cheating, stealing, absenteeism at work or school and denial of use of the drug, is an evident side effect. These behaviors are not directly related to cocaine use but are often present due to an addictive lifestyle. Cocaine has the potential and is known to permanently change the mindset of an individual even after years of not using it.

*My Experiences

*Although I don't anymore, I dealt for several years. Due to the availability and large amounts of revenue quickly earned I slipped down the inevitable spiral of addiction. I truly believe but cannot factually proclaim that I wouldn't have crossed the thin line between recreational use and habitual use if I wasn't dealing. I can attest that the drug effects everyone differently though there is common ground and similar physical/mental effects. One cannot rely on the woes and advice of others, nor is it possible to rely on your prior instances of will and fortitude as by never doing it before one couldn't know how it will effect them. Not to mention the effects change over duration of usage. The hi for me started out being energetic, carefree, and euphoric. As time passed by and use became continual it turned into paranoia, dependency, and sleeplessness. In closing I would suggest looking at the risk/reward ratio. In my opinion it is far to high to ever consider or continue using the drug. Stick to weed as the ratio is exactly opposite as cocaine in all aspects including enjoyment. But it is your life, live it as you wish it's to late for me as my body and way of thinking has been forever altered by the devil's dandruff. 

*References

*http://www.mindfully.org/Farm/Coca-Cultivation-Processing-DEA1sep93.htm

Steven Cohen, Cocaine Today, (The American Council on Marijuana and Other Psychoactive Drugs, Inc., 1981)

Richard Ashley, Cocaine Its History, Uses and Effects, ( New York : St. Martins Press, 1975)

U.S. Drug Enforcement Administration, Drugs of Abuse Publication, Chapter 5, http://www.usdoj.gov /dea/pubs/abuse/5-stim.htm#Cocaine.

U.S. Drug Enforcement Administration, DEA History Book, 1975-1980, http://www.usdoj.gov /dea/pubs/history/1975-1980.html.

*Pictures

*Isabel Munilla, World Resources Institute, 2008. 

www.rain-tree.com/.../Erythroxylum-coca02.jpg

www.shiga-med.ac.jp/~koyama/pain/niemann.jpg

www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/ni/el-profesor-freud.jpg

www.shiga-med.ac.jp/~koyama/pain/karl-koller.jpg

scrapetv.com/.../Business/images-2/Cocaine.jpg

www.fantazia.org.uk/drugs/images/crack.jpg

ubersuper.com/uploads/yapb_cache/colabottles...
​


----------



## GrowingfortheGold (Feb 7, 2010)

Sticky: Cocaine 101




...But where to put it in a marijuana forum?

Edit: Damn I didn't know this was a section. Lol. Carry on then ;p


----------



## ...... (Feb 8, 2010)

I dont know how to extract the alkaloid or none of that bullshit,but I damn sure know what to do with the blow When its in powder an its evil for both sides of the drug.
I dont know if you wrote how to make base,crack/cutting but please dont it will end up hurting alot of lives from dumbasses reading it. lol


----------



## GrowingfortheGold (Feb 8, 2010)

To make crack you just cut the coke with sodium bicarbonate (baking soda) different than sodium carbonate, correct?


----------



## ...... (Feb 8, 2010)

you gotta combine them both by melting them together then dryng them out so it gets hard.Thus giving the coke a lower melting point an making it easier to smoke because its cut, an from what I understand is that the baking soda contributes to the crack high but idk I never smoked it,
If you try an cook it yourself without someone helping you your gonna burn your shit lol.

I also didn't read through the whole op post because it just seemed like a huge copy an past its better to go with experience then some bullshit copied from somewhere/


----------



## laceygirl (Feb 8, 2010)

Thoroughly interesting read.... Loved it... Thank you for your insight...

Laceygirl...


----------



## Sadistikal87 (Feb 8, 2010)

...... said:


> you gotta combine them both by melting them together then dryng them out so it gets hard.Thus giving the coke a lower melting point an making it easier to smoke because its cut, an from what I understand is that the baking soda contributes to the crack high but idk I never smoked it,
> If you try an cook it yourself without someone helping you your gonna burn your shit lol.
> 
> I also didn't read through the whole op post because it just seemed like a huge copy an past its better to go with experience then some bullshit copied from somewhere/


I can assure you the several hours of research combined with my vast experience with the drug is what my posts consists of. Other than the "Composition of cocaine" part as I wanted to make sure it was scientifically sound and not just a generalization of my previous knowledge. I am certain there is no one on the site that lives in the mountains of the andean region that makes cocaine for a living. So to not copy and paste that part would be extremely irresponsible of me. A majority of the post was derived from a final exam paper I wrote for my 12th grade English class. My teacher was a stickler about authenticity and I received a 96% on the report. And to compose an informative piece based strictly on ones experience is asinine and most likely not factual. I find your referral to my hours of work as "bullshit" to be extremely offensive and ignorant on your part. And I agree that explaining how to "cook" cocaine online in any instance is a horrible idea and people should refrain from doing so. The drug destroys lives and should not be used.

oh and furthermore...

"its better to go with experience "

"you gotta combine them both by melting them together then dryng them out so it gets hard.Thus giving the coke a lower melting point an making it easier to smoke because its cut, an from what I understand is that the baking soda contributes to the crack high"

"but idk I never smoked it"

Umm.... Contradiction?

And there is another one as well...

"I dont know if you wrote how to make base,crack/cutting but please dont"

""you gotta combine them both by melting them together then dryng them out so it gets hard.Thus giving the coke a lower melting point an making it easier to smoke because its cut"


----------



## Sadistikal87 (Feb 8, 2010)

GrowingfortheGold said:


> To make crack you just cut the coke with sodium bicarbonate (baking soda) different than sodium carbonate, correct?


Yes the two are different

NaHCO3 = sodium bicarbonate = baking soda
Na2CO3 = sodium carbonate = baking powder

As far as the "cooking" process goes, I am not comfortable discussing the methods of how to do it.

Crack is whack! lol


----------



## Sadistikal87 (Feb 8, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> Thoroughly interesting read.... Loved it... Thank you for your insight...
> 
> Laceygirl...


I am glade you found it interesting my mission was a success!

Thanks


----------



## ...... (Feb 8, 2010)

all I know is I just re re upd and I bet I got more coke then everyone on this site put together.You wanna see?

lol sorry for coming off as a dick last night I was a little drunk since it was the superbowl an all.
I never smoked it but cooked it up back when I was a dumbass kid.
I told him what you basically have to do to cook because he wont be able to get it right by himself anyway,there's more to it then just melting an combining.


----------



## ...... (Feb 8, 2010)

haha here it is motherfuckers who was doubting me.As you can see each one of these *packages* weighs about a lb an a half,there nearly 1.5 kilos sitting here.


----------



## Sadistikal87 (Feb 8, 2010)

...... said:


> all I know is I just re re upd and I bet I got more coke then everyone on this site put together.You wanna see?
> 
> lol sorry for coming off as a dick last night I was a little drunk since it was the superbowl an all.
> I never smoked it but cooked it up back when I was a dumbass kid.
> I told him what you basically have to do to cook because he wont be able to get it right by himself anyway,there's more to it then just melting an combining.


"all I know is I just re re upd and I bet I got more coke then everyone on this site put together.You wanna see?"

Lol I would be lying if I said I didn't miss those days. Re up Friday and live at the bar for the next three days. Than repeat process on Monday. Than again on Wed. I always worked off of fronts so I didn't like having huge amounts in case I got busted. Going to jail owing someone five grand is alot less scary than owing them fifteen Lol.

"lol sorry for coming off as a dick last night I was a little drunk since it was the superbowl an all." 

No worries man I had one to many cocktails myself. Great game by the way onside kick to open the second half! Shawn Peyton has balls man.

"I never smoked it but cooked it up back when I was a dumbass kid.
I told him what you basically have to do to cook because he wont be able to get it right by himself anyway,there's more to it then just melting an combining"

I cooked it to sell it mad people wanted it that way it meant more money for me. I smoked a few times but was smart enough to realize its way to much fun haha and way to easy to get outta control. 

Anyway, watch yourself man that shit is no good and people are not trustworthy at all they get popped with your stamp and they will roll on you like a fucking bouncy ball to get outta trouble. In my experience you can do everything right but eventually everyone goes down. I did because of a signed statement all it takes is some coward who can't handle the thought of jail to sign on a dotted line bro.

Be safe!


----------



## chitownsmoking (Feb 8, 2010)

...... said:


> haha here it is motherfuckers who was doubting me.As you can see each one of these *packages* weighs about a lb an a half,there nearly 1.5 kilos sitting here.


 
front me a few ounces.... im thirsty


----------



## ...... (Feb 8, 2010)

chitownsmoking said:


> front me a few ounces.... im thirsty


haha I got you chi.
I hit wawa up before the superbowl,they got them 2 6 pack deals for 6 dollars cant beat that shit.


----------



## ...... (Feb 8, 2010)

Sadistikal87 said:


> "all I know is I just re re upd and I bet I got more coke then everyone on this site put together.You wanna see?"
> 
> Lol I would be lying if I said I didn't miss those days. Re up Friday and live at the bar for the next three days. Than repeat process on Monday. Than again on Wed. I always worked off of fronts so I didn't like having huge amounts in case I got busted. Going to jail owing someone five grand is alot less scary than owing them fifteen Lol.
> 
> ...


I dont fuck with any of that shit anymore,Trying to stay out of trouble.I used to do some lines every once in a while.I told my self on new years I wasn't gonna do anymore after that,That was a fun night lol.
As for the onside kick that surprised the hell out of me.An im sure it surprised the colts to.The saints certainly took risks in that game an it payed off.That was the first onside kick I seen in years.


----------



## jimmy130380 (Aug 18, 2010)

I wish this was here when I first posted
thanks broski


----------



## BTKilla (Aug 18, 2010)

Very interesting. I've been doing a lot of research on drugs lately and this I'd great info. I might use this info for a school report. But I am really in love with Lucy. Good job though


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Aug 18, 2010)

Great, informative thread! Not sure if I'm more fascinated by the cocaine or the old coca cola bottles. Damn, ebay search here I come


----------



## ganjaluvr (Aug 18, 2010)

GrowingfortheGold said:


> To make crack you just cut the coke with sodium bicarbonate (baking soda) different than sodium carbonate, correct?


wait what dude? hello no.. I mean yeah! Yes, that's what you should cook it with. sure.. 

Nah man, firstly.. I wouldn't be trying to cook fucking crack to fucking begin with. Shits ignorant.. I have no respect nor do I feel sorry for the people that smoke/snort crack either. 

Also, I think if you cook it with *baking powder..* you'll have people walkzin around foaming out their mouths with muffins. Don't quote me on that, but I'm pretty sure you should cook it with *baking soda..*

Either way, good luck with that. 

To everyone else in this thread, seriously.. I love ya all.. stay away from crack and all that other shit. Smoke some weed.. and just chill! Watch a movie or something.. you know? just chill. Crack is def. Whack!!! .. and you'll have no teeth by the time your 30...  ....keep that in mind. 

peace.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Aug 18, 2010)

Have to say just like Sigmued Freud did with cocaine many other psychologist after him tried to pursue the same direction. Mdma was probably the next big wave in psychotherapy sessions. Hmm, then anciently to the shamans... I smell a trend coming on


----------



## Dr.Hazed (Aug 18, 2010)

I actually learned a lot from that article, more then 5 years of health class, haha.


----------



## MAD.SCIENTIST (Jan 7, 2011)

Sodium carbonate is Soda crystals or washing soda. The soda crystals are a powder which feels silky on the skin. Wikipedia and google are useful things if you want to find out about stuff. Baking powder is usually sodium bicarbonate with tartaric acid crystals (+ a little flour and preservative) which when wetted produce carbon dioxide. Sodium carbonate and sodium bicarbonate are totally seperate chemicals. Sodium bicarbonate is pretty safe to ingest but Sodium carbonate is very alkaline and could do you some serious damage. Be careful. In south america people smoke raw coca paste (pasta/paco (pasta de coca)) which is in fact even more damaging mentally and physically than crack cocaine (cocaine base) due to the other coca alkaloids which have not been oxidised out. Cocaine base (crack) has had these other alkaloids oxidised out with potassium permanganate.

Cocaine will destroy your nose and Crack cocaine will destroy your mind. Chewing coca leaf just destroys your hunger.

Be safe... 

Mad Scientist


----------



## gogrow (Jan 7, 2011)

MAD.SCIENTIST said:


> Sodium carbonate is Soda crystals or washing soda. The soda crystals are a powder which feels silky on the skin. Wikipedia and google are useful things if you want to find out about stuff. Baking powder is usually sodium bicarbonate with tartaric acid crystals (+ a little flour and preservative) which when wetted produce carbon dioxide. Sodium carbonate and sodium bicarbonate are totally seperate chemicals. Sodium bicarbonate is pretty safe to ingest but Sodium carbonate is very alkaline and could do you some serious damage. Be careful. In south america people smoke raw coca paste (pasta/paco (pasta de coca)) which is in fact even more damaging mentally and physically than crack cocaine (cocaine base) due to the other coca alkaloids which have not been oxidised out. Cocaine base (crack) has had these other alkaloids oxidised out with potassium permanganate.
> 
> Cocaine will destroy your nose and Crack cocaine will destroy your mind. Chewing coca leaf just destroys your hunger.
> 
> ...



and you just reminded me why I wanna do the extraction myself sometime in the near future.... I wanna smoke some paste


----------



## Fringefarm (May 7, 2019)

Coca seed on eBay, fresh from Hawaii!


----------

